# Turning Stainless nib end for Kitless Rollerball



## danrs (Nov 20, 2014)

Would the HF 7x12 metal lathe be sufficient for turning a kitless pen including turning a threaded nib end from stainless steel?


----------



## yort81 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes!  Absolutely!  SHARP tool bits!


----------



## danrs (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## yort81 (Nov 22, 2014)

You are most welcome... Post a picture of your endeavors! :~)


----------



## steve worcester (Nov 23, 2014)

Understand that turning stainless is going to be a steep learning curve. Outside of that, sure!


----------

